# THANK YOU GOLDIE (Melinda)



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

I just wanted to put out a huge thanks to Melinda for posting the arm hole instructions. When I read them at work, they were clear as mud but when I went home and had my KK in front of me, her instructions were perfect.
Okay, so I've made my first sweater for Shiver. It's a little long and I had a heck of a time with the neck (casting off) but hey! It's my first of many and I'm sure they'll get better. Does anybody know if I could cast off the neck the same way as the arms??
Now here are a couple of pics and I have to apologize for the bad quality. Shiver was NOT into having her picture taken at bedtime.


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

I thought the second picture of Shiver look so cute.... 

"WHERE ARE MY BACK LEGS MOMMY?"


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Ha! I know, It's more like a nightgown than a sweater. I made one for my other dog though and this one turned out great!


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

canadiandawn said:


>



Is your dog sitting on another dog? or is that his tail color? :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

LOL LOL LOL!! It's her tail. ..................LOL


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

OH THANK GOODNESS... hee hee.... I was just teasing you. That's a very interesting color!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

They both came out so nice!! :wink: 

I love that doggy, she's very cute!! :wink:


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

How adorable!!

CanadianDawn, I made a Chi sweater for my sister's dog out of that very same yarn! She put it on her Chi and never took it off because the dog is always cold. Well, the dog scratched it up (she had a bout with a skin condition) and now she wants me to make her another one and send it A.S.A.P!

Cute dog, BTW!


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

I cast off the neck the same as the armholes. 
It worked fine. The original directions that the Knifty Knitter comes with doesn't really get into the specifics of casting off. Goldie's explanation really helped a lot, or I wouldn't have known how to cast off.
When I was making the neck, I pulled too tight on the yarn, so it was a little snug. It has stretched a little and will be fine. I won't make the neck as tight this time, and I think I will make it a little longer so I can turn it down like a turtleneck. I also messed up on the armholes, but I know where I went wrong, so the next one I should get it. Goldie's instructions with the photos are excellent. I placed them all in one post. I also put them in a Word document and printed them out.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Bijou said:


> How adorable!!
> 
> CanadianDawn, I made a Chi sweater for my sister's dog out of that very same yarn! She put it on her Chi and never took it off because the dog is always cold. Well, the dog scratched it up (she had a bout with a skin condition) and now she wants me to make her another one and send it A.S.A.P!
> 
> Cute dog, BTW!


Bijou - is that french? I used to speak french when I was a kid and I seem to remember that bijou meant candle or something. Anyway, the yarn - it's SOOOO soft! I love it. At least those sweaters are easy to make. You can spin one out it a night or two for your sister.




azusaheart said:


> I cast off the neck the same as the armholes.
> It worked fine. The original directions that the Knifty Knitter comes with doesn't really get into the specifics of casting off. Goldie's explanation really helped a lot, or I wouldn't have known how to cast off.
> When I was making the neck, I pulled too tight on the yarn, so it was a little snug. It has stretched a little and will be fine. I won't make the neck as tight this time, and I think I will make it a little longer so I can turn it down like a turtleneck. I also messed up on the armholes, but I know where I went wrong, so the next one I should get it. Goldie's instructions with the photos are excellent. I placed them all in one post. I also put them in a Word document and printed them out.


With Shiver's sweater, it was late at night when I finished it and I was getting grouchy when it wouldn't work so I just threaded a length of yarn through the neck loops and tied it off. Thats how I made her neck but with Storm's, I cast off the same way you do the arms. That worked much better than what the instructions told me to do. Goldie's instructions are perfect.


----------

